# Einfacher Weg, Applikation per Web zu steuern



## black swan (29. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun erfolgreich mit der Java-Programierung angefangen habe, wollte ich meine entwickelte App statt per AWT/JavaFX-GUI lieber mit einem Webfrontend als Applikation auf einem Java Server laufen lassen. Welche der genannten Techniken ist denn die einfachste, um schnell Ergebnisse zu erzielen?
Das Programm ist eine Auftragsverwaltung und eigentlich nur eine Art "core engine". Die darin enthaltenen Funktionalitäten möchte ich mit einer in HTML designten Seite ansteuern. Nimmt man dafür Jersey oder was ist dafür Stand der Technik?


----------



## Joose (29. Sep 2015)

black swan hat gesagt.:


> Welche der genannten Techniken ist denn die einfachste, um schnell Ergebnisse zu erzielen?


Welche Techniken wurden denn wo genannt? Sollte deine Applikation richtig aufgebaut sein (3 Schichten) so sollte es dir möglich sein dein Frontend relativ einfach auszutauschen.



black swan hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm ist eine Auftragsverwaltung und eigentlich nur eine Art "core engine". Die darin enthaltenen Funktionalitäten möchte ich mit einer in HTML designten Seite ansteuern.


Was du nimmst hängt ganz von den Anforderungen an das Frontend ab.


----------

